# IronMag Research has DOUBLED their product line!



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2014)

*Check us out!



Clenbuterol HCL
Liothyronine Sodium (T3)
Liquid Anastrozole
Liquid Clomiphene Citrate
Liquid Tamoxifen Citrate
Pramipexole HCL
Tadalafil Citrate
Exemestane
Letrozole
Sildenafil Citrate
Ursodeoxycholic Acid
Isotretinoin
CJC-1295
GHRP-2
IPAMORELIN
GHRP-6
MELANOTAN-2
IGF1-LR3
MOD GRF 1-29 CJC1295
IGF-1 DES
HEXARELIN
Measuring Tool
Bacteriostatic Water
*


----------



## Sherk (Nov 21, 2014)

Damn nice there. Gonna grab me some udca. It's fri and I know most got payed so I'm sure today and tomorrow is going to be good sale days and things will be flying off the shelf. Gotta beat you kids to the punch before I get left behind.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 21, 2014)

Very thorough list.  Everything I've tried from you guys has been nothing but top quality and has always done what I've needed it too.


----------



## gunz78 (Nov 24, 2014)

I will be trying several of these products very very soon! im soooo disappointed in getting fucked by research companies and its nice to know we have one out there that tests everything and keeps it real for us who depend on these product to do their job! my hat is off to this company and im very thankful to be a part of this community!


----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2014)

Just a heads up while using Firefox 33.1.1 


When i put letro in my cart, the 18+ pop up appears but there is no way to acknowledge the pop up and procede to checkout. 




However, there are No problems on IE.


screenshots included.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2014)

SFW said:


> Just a heads up while using Firefox 33.1.1
> 
> 
> When i put letro in my cart, the 18+ pop up appears but there is no way to acknowledge the pop up and procede to checkout.
> ...


Try now brother

Thanks!


----------



## SFW (Nov 26, 2014)

Good 2 go.


----------



## gunz78 (Nov 30, 2014)

well shortly I will be able to give an honest review of letro, sildenafil, and Accutane because ive tried each of these straight from the pharmacy and will be interesting to see how they match up... im very excited and have no doubt I will be nothing less than super impressed from all the positive reviews I read!


----------



## gunz78 (Nov 30, 2014)

one side note ive tried most of the research companies out there and what I noticed is inconsistency... its nice to see these guys go the extra to mass spec there stuff!


----------

